# Rembert, SC- Golden Retriever Specialty



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I wish I was closer to the event. It sounds like a great event.


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

That's only about 10 miles from my hometown....Camden, SC

Have fun!!


----------

